# Library to allow iPads to be checked out.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting article:
http://newsblog.drexel.edu/2015/04/02/drexels-newest-vending-machine-dispenses-ipads/

The library will allow a limited number of iPads to be checked out using a vending machine and a library card--Drexel University's or the Free Library of Philadelphia.



> Librarians at the Free Library and Drexel selected the apps installed on the iPads to be part of a suite of tools, including Browzine, Hoopla digital, Mango Languages, Overdrive and Zinio. Other apps available on the iPads explore art, digital storytelling, early literacy, games, geography, music, news, photo editing, science, astronomy and video editing.


Betsy


----------

